# Pellet gun for raccoon



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I like the RWS Superdome 177's. They fly good in the breeze and do a good job. Red squirrels take more than 1!


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

thill said:


> How well do these work?
> 
> I just ordered a half dozen. We lost a chicken recently and I think a trash panda was the culprit.


Work very well. I caught quite a few **** with different DP's the last couple years. Then I realized that I really don't like processing them and the fur market sucks. This year I never even put them out. Fortunately...zero ***** have been on the trail cam this year, so I'm not missing out on anything.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> Putting bait in the road hoping drivers will run over ***** is irresponsible. You could very well cause an accident when someone tries to swerve and avoid an animal.


If they're stupid enough to drive their car into the woods to avoid a **** or possum, Darwin was right...

Maybe the government should make ***** wear reflective collars to protect the idiots?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

6Speed said:


> If they're stupid enough to drive their car into the woods to avoid a **** or possum, Darwin was right...
> 
> Maybe the government should make ***** wear reflective collars to protect the idiots?


Immortalized.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> Immortalized.


Yes you are. If you don't like my post, delete it. You are a moderator you know.

Sorry I hurt your feelings.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

6Speed said:


> Yes you are. If you don't like my post, delete it. You are a moderator you know.
> 
> Sorry I hurt your feelings.


Mods don't delete posts simply because they don't like them.

Didn't hurt my feelings. It's just kind of a careless thing to suggest.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

BB Dad isn't going to trap it and turn it loose on the street. Damn **** is probably streetwise anyhow. Best way is to get rid of any food source and critters will go away on their own. Just another thread leading us down the yellow brick road. I'm sure he knows how to get rid of a ****. Recall all the other problems he's had solved here!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll unsubscribe so you feel better. Merry Christmas Sureshot. Go work on the Covid threads...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

6Speed said:


> I'll unsubscribe so you feel better. Merry Christmas Sureshot. Go work on the Covid threads...


Glad you could contribute. Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad you could contribute. Merry Christmas to you as well.


Ahhhh, Man hugs..😊


----------



## baseballdad (May 28, 2017)

bobberbill said:


> BB Dad isn't going to trap it and turn it loose on the street. Damn **** is probably streetwise anyhow. Best way is to get rid of any food source and critters will go away on their own. Just another thread leading us down the yellow brick road. I'm sure he knows how to get rid of a ****. Recall all the other problems he's had solved here!


What is your issue dude? Isnt this site a place to ask questions in regards to stuff like this? Or you just a Keyboard cowboy who likes to act like a total dick to make him self feel good?


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

The real problem here is that you have a dog that fits into a raccoon sized live trap.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

triplelunger said:


> The real problem here is that you have a dog that fits into a raccoon sized live trap.
> View attachment 806712


Nah, it's the fact that he believes he can't set a trap because of it. It's catch and release, no harm no foul.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

If you already have a pellet gun, use that while the **** is in the trap. If you can't shoot in your neighborhood, take it where you can. Or drown it. Either way, **** problem solved.

I wouldn't go buying a pellet gun just for this.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

onlinebiker said:


> Do you take lessons in ignorance or does it just come natural?
> 
> You think everyone who traps a beaver or muskrat is a deranged killer? Those animals die from drowning.
> 
> ...


Drowning is supposed to be euphoric! Supposed to be a great way to go out...

Farmers/Rural folk have been doing it like this forever its definitely not sadistic just not something urban people aren't used to hearing about.


----------



## baseballdad (May 28, 2017)

triplelunger said:


> The real problem here is that you have a dog that fits into a raccoon sized live trap.
> View attachment 806712


 funny lol, it was a rescue. My other dogs are of good size and they were also rescues. Never ever though I would own a lap do but this one is full of character


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Drowning is supposed to be euphoric! Supposed to be a great way to go out...
> 
> Farmers/Rural folk have been doing it like this forever its definitely not sadistic just not something urban people are used to hearing.


And mostly - it is cost effective.

You waste no ammo and damage no traps.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

onlinebiker said:


> And mostly - it is cost effective.
> 
> You waste no ammo and damage no traps.


I moved from the city to county when I was 12, the first time I heard about this practice I thought must be some ******* shyte lol... then as time went on I realized county people have different ways of dealing with wildlife issues


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

onlinebiker said:


> Do you take lessons in ignorance or does it just come natural?
> 
> You think everyone who traps a beaver or muskrat is a deranged killer? Those animals die from drowning.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you didn't take the point, Einstein. The way the dude worded it was cruel af. You don't see that? Perhaps you need new glasses. Hunting and let's drown an animal and force an awful death on it because, why not, are two entirely different things. I respect the animals that I pursue and all others as well. If you've trapped it, go release it away from civilization. If you must kill it for whatever reason, put a bullet in its head. 

Are you that blindly unaware that one of the first signs of homicidal tendencies is torturing animals? That's pretty well common knowledge. A person that enjoys drowning raccoons falls into that category pretty nicely. Have I spelled it out in simple enough language for you this time? 

Here, let's throw a simple simile or two in there for you, you disrespectful toolbag. When it's time to put your dog down, do you put in a weighed cage and toss it in the pond? If you were being killed, would you prefer a bullet to the head or cement shoes? Your personal attachment to your dog or yourself does not somehow invalidate the life and dignity of critters that you aren't personally attached to. Have I drawn a straight enough line for you yet?  Sometimes all I can do is shake my head. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

So Mac, how do you feel about the present practice of gassing that is used to presently put down animals? You don't like it then have a person shoot a few hundred animals looking them in the eye and see how long that person will not have mental complications.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Macs13 said:


> Perhaps you didn't take the point, Einstein. The way the dude worded it was cruel af. You don't see that? Perhaps you need new glasses. Hunting and let's drown an animal and force an awful death on it because, why not, are two entirely different things. I respect the animals that I pursue and all others as well. If you've trapped it, go release it away from civilization. If you must kill it for whatever reason, put a bullet in its head.
> 
> Are you that blindly unaware that one of the first signs of homicidal tendencies is torturing animals? That's pretty well common knowledge. A person that enjoys drowning raccoons falls into that category pretty nicely. Have I spelled it out in simple enough language for you this time?
> 
> ...


Having almost drown when I was young, I can tell you that it is not painful and/or agonizing experience. There are much worse ways to go.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Sharkbait11 said:


> I moved from the city to county when I was 12, the first time I heard about this practice I thought must be some ******* shyte lol... then as time went on I realized county people have different ways of dealing with wildlife issues


Shark here's some ******* shyte for you. A friend of mine had grandparents in a holler in West Virginia so far back in that had to pipe in the sunlight. He went to stay when he was a kid. Gran says to gramps to take that litter of kittens to the Saturday sale in town. Gramps bags them up heads into town. Stops by the river and dumps them into the river. At the sale gramps buys a boar hog. On the way back home he stops by the river gets out and castrates the hog. Throws the hogs family jewels into the river telling the grandson that the catfish needed fed. Now that's some ******* shyte. Lol


----------

